# Lakers Pre-Draft Camp



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

Does anybody know where to find information about who the lakers have worked out so far? Thanks


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think the Lakers will take Malick Badiane with their early 2nd rounder. He's the big nasty PF they need down low and he can give an immediate impact to this team... with their first rounder, I think they'll go foreign. They really wldnt mind stashing away this pick until they finally phase Shaq out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KobeGarnett</b>!
> Does anybody know where to find information about who the lakers have worked out so far? Thanks


Yeah, Pre-Draft Camps started yesterday right?

I'd really like to know who they worked out, and what they thought of them, aswell.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope they have a workout w/ Banks, and Lang/Perkins


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

did lakers work out da high school guys ?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I know we have worked out Jerome Beasley, who said the Lakers were his favorite team, and Travis Hansen, and Rickert I think, as for Badiane, apparantly he was working out for teams in Chicago and some other teams arrived (including us) and he left right away...


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Lakers*

I think we also worked out Mario Austin....

Also, stop the James Lang to the Lakers in the 2nd round talk... At the Chicago camp, he was measured at 6'8" without shoes.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>cmd34</b>!
> 
> 
> Also, stop the James Lang to the Lakers in the 2nd round talk... At the Chicago camp, he was measured at 6'8" without shoes.


Thank You, James is not going to do anything at all in the pro's. His asset is supposedly his offense, but he can't even dominate at HS. I hope he goes to the Spurs so that Shaq can dunk it on his chubby head in the 2004 WCF.


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

i hope that the lakers at least draft one HS player, and hopefully not kendrick perkins. Dont go foreign either.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

True, Lang has not proven himself at even the highschool level and he is a huge gamble, but I also thnk his 6' 8'' height without shoes is blown out of proportion considering he has a 7' 6'' wingspan, meaning that when he goes for rebounds he is not really undersized compared to an average PF/C. Players like Brand and Big Ben get all the rebounds partially because they have freakishly long arms. Of course, long arms does not really solve Lang's huge weight problem.


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

I just wanted to mention something. Although I dont have too much information on Malick Badiane, you know who this guy reminds me of? Soumaila Samake. Yep. Atheletic big man with raw skills and not enough weight. For some reason Im just not sold on this guy. Woudl anybody like to prove me wrong that this guy wont turn out to be another bust. I especially question drafting players who dont have the ballers work ethic, and mentality. Quoted from Nbadraft.net on Malick:

" Weakness: Only problem… The mind. Has to get tougher mentally in order to get to the next level. "


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KobeGarnett</b>!
> I just wanted to mention something. Although I dont have too much information on Malick Badiane, you know who this guy reminds me of? Soumaila Samake. Yep. Atheletic big man with raw skills and not enough weight. For some reason Im just not sold on this guy. Woudl anybody like to prove me wrong that this guy wont turn out to be another bust. I especially question drafting players who dont have the ballers work ethic, and mentality. Quoted from Nbadraft.net on Malick:
> 
> " Weakness: Only problem… The mind. Has to get tougher mentally in order to get to the next level. "


Talkin' bout Soumaila Samake, where is he? I remember seeing him play a few games for us, and then just went "missing".. If i'm not wrong, he was caught taking drugs or sum **** yeah ??


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

yep got kiked off the team for taking steroids. What a sad ending. Our only other legitimate 7 footer but he still was terrible.


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

and one more thing. Where do lakers pick up these guys? Come on theres gotta be players w/ better talent or more potential than jannero pargo, soumaila that they can snatch from the free agent pool. (ie: maybe Rod Grizzard?).


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Lakers*

I think we have one of the worst scouting staffs in the league. The team may have relied on Jerry West too much..hoping he would find another gem. I go the Summer League games in Long Beach every summer and we always have the worst roster. We are also lagging in the International scouting. Look at the International players other teams have invested in and then look at our roster. I thought Kupchek was going to be a good GM but so far he has sucked. He seems to be lazy..always looking for the easiest and quickest move.


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KobeGarnett</b>!
> and one more thing. Where do lakers pick up these guys? Come on theres gotta be players w/ better talent or more potential than jannero pargo, soumaila that they can snatch from the free agent pool. (ie: maybe Rod Grizzard?).


Grizzoistight has found a new username!! J/K


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

David West measured 6-9 1/4 with a 7-4 wingspan and 9-0 1/2 vertical reach. His rep from college was that he was very strong and a great rebounder. Of course, he could score at will. I have seen a few mocks that had the Lakers picking him at 24, and though I thought he was too small, these measurements have changed my mind. He will probably never weigh more than 250, which isn't alot for a Western PF, but he could have a place on this team.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> David West measured 6-9 1/4 with a 7-4 wingspan and 9-0 1/2 vertical reach. His rep from college was that he was very strong and a great rebounder. Of course, he could score at will. I have seen a few mocks that had the Lakers picking him at 24, and though I thought he was too small, these measurements have changed my mind. He will probably never weigh more than 250, which isn't alot for a Western PF, but he could have a place on this team.


He's much bigger than I thought he was. I like this kid and would love to see him backup whomever we acquire this offseason. He's certainly a better backup than Madsen and Walker.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pinball..YOU would be a better backup than Madsen and Walker.

Unless Pavlovic, Barbosa, or Hinrich somehow slips I still want Chris Thomas. I think he is going to be a damn good PG. Saying that, I'd be cool with David West.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

Even with all the holes the Lakers have, I think you still go with best athlete with the #24 pick. The more I think about the Lakers drafting West, the more I like the idea of picking up Malone for one or two seasons. If he is willing, I think he would be a good role model for West, since their games are similar. If you draft West, then address the point in the second round and draft Misan. He might not be the best offensive solution, but he is a lockdown defender at the 1, 2, and some 3s. With Misan, Kobe, and George the Lakers would be able to switch defensively in the back court without creating matchup problems.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Camp Lakers first session begins @ UC Santa Barbara Sunday July 6th.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Camp Lakers first session begins @ UC Santa Barbara Sunday July 6th.


In addition the Summer Pro League @ Cal State Long Beach starts July 6th through July 20th. 

Check out: http://www.summerproleague.com


----------

